# How to make a Profit building models



## [email protected] (Mar 4, 2019)

Back in the 80s and 90s I made money building model Cars for other people..You can do the same..I'm 73 now and just want to pass this own..


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Nice looking builds. Do you still build for yourself or family?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 4, 2019)

No Sir, hands shake to much now..If you Notice the picture with the DRAG CAR you will see the real car and the model I built.. Tomorrow I will show how to made a profit...Thanks


----------



## Andy Oldenburg (Feb 16, 2021)

Cool builds, very clean work   
Sounds interesting. I read a story about a pro builder who builds models of VERY expensive cars: Bugatti, Lambo etc. Takes him 80 to 100 hours each and sells for 2-3 thousand. The models get payed by the car manufacturer and are given as a gift. You buy a car for 500.000 to 1.000.000 and get a replica model of your car for our office desk. I would rather like it the other way round: I buy a model and get the original car for my garage.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 4, 2019)

Here's How I did about 20 years and had fun and made a little [email protected]"..First go take a Picture of a Real Truck or Car (older is better)..Then get the paint Code, go to Auto paint store and get 4oz of paint and a pint of Harder and a quart of Paint thinner...YOU want to paint and built the car just like it Is, then take a picture of the Model. YOU need two or three different Cars or Trucks to Do, with pictures for SHOW..Here's the Fun part Go to a CAR SHOW and if you see One You would like to Build , then I would SHOW the Owner of my Pictures - this is the Real Car and this is the Model I Did..Would you like a Model or Your Car..!! Then comes Your Cost to Build the Model for them...Back when I did this the -- Kit the paint and all would be about Thirdy dollars my cost and I would Charge them Sixty...Sometimes I would get 4-6 Cars to do from one Car Show....HEY YOUR GOING TO BUILD CARS or TRUCKS ANYWAY, so make a Little $$$ .. Hope this Help...🚘 Paul


----------

